# New Lawn Tractor



## UncleJoe (Jun 16, 2013)

Went to an estate sale and this jumped in the bed of my truck before we left. A 2012 D-100 with 48hrs on it. $800.  It looked like the bidding was going to stop at $650 but just as the auctioneer was about to close out, someone jumped in and kept it going. Still a good deal for a tractor that looks and runs like new.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like you got yourself a pretty nice little tractor there UncleJoe!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Seems you were in the right spot at the right time.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Cool when this happens !


----------

